# Patience



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I always see patience as the key to killing turkeys.. What is your definition of patience when it comes to turkey hunting..


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Patience can be just not giving up in general.

Or when your calling just isnt working, instead of leaving the woods early, be patient..you never know if one is coming in silent. 

Or if that tom is hung up. Dont give up on him. Be patient, wait him out..wait for HIM to get impatient waiting for his girl to come to him..

Things like that.


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Knowing when to take a nap under a hemlock instead of stomping around the woods

cluck commanders 2013


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> What is your definition of patience when it comes to turkey hunting..


Sitting in one spot without hearing a gobble for a full 15 minutes.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

srconnell22 said:


> Sitting in one spot without hearing a gobble for a full 15 minutes.


 im with him i like to stay on the move


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

hunt every legal minute.do not get discouraged.it can all happen very quickly.if you elicit a gobble and he goes silent,stand your ground,put your call down and wait.shake off the urge to get up or start eating your sandwich.these birds can come in taking one step forward and two steps back.be patient on the shot,wait for a good one or give him a pass,he will be hanging around the next day.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Sitting in one spot without hearing a gobble for a full 15 minutes.


And moving to 4 different trees once one hears a gobble before finally realizing the first tree was perfect.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

What is this "Patience" thing that you speak of? :lol:


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Patience is trying to ignor my stomach when its 10:00am and you havn't heard
a gooble in 15 min :corkysm55


----------



## Bullrush (Oct 7, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> And moving to 4 different trees once one hears a gobble before finally realizing the first tree was perfect.


:lol::lol::lol: did that last year with my 12 year old, we looked like two kids playing musical chairs...and yup the first one would have sealed the deal.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> What is this "Patience" thing that you speak of? :lol:


Just learning here man.. Everybody ranks this numero uno for killing turkeys.. Just wondering what could be


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

To me it means sitting in the one spot that I know will get me a bird if I just stay there long enough when I really want to be somewhere else. Never happens, I can't take it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Just learning here man.. Everybody ranks this numero uno for killing turkeys.. Just wondering what could be


 
Patience isn't the number one killer of the foolbird, it's persistance!


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bullrush said:


> Knowing when to take a nap under a hemlock instead of stomping around the woods
> 
> cluck commanders 2013


I agree 100%. Shot more turkeys waking up from a nap.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Hunting with my wife:lol:


----------



## jinxedone (Jan 23, 2013)

the fact that Turkeys are everywhere now has kinda taken the fun out of hunting them for me, I have a small 10 acre chunk of woods with way to many turkeys hanging around. You don't need a call, just head into the woods at dark in the morning and when daylight breaks 30 turkeys come out of the roost take your pick click click boom! I actually have a turkey problem because in the fall during deer season iv'e witnessed the birds running deer out of my woods. Iv'e actually witnessed bucks hanging up from coming in because the huge flock of birds flapping there wings, and braking branches. the deer want no part of all the racket they make. open season year round lol just kidding folks don't get your panties in a bunch :lol: anyone wanna rent my woods to kill some?


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

for me patience is the simple act of taking my time. Im the epitome of run and gun. even so, I sometimes have to remind myself, slow down, if you must move, move slow steady and with purpose, but dont let your own excitement keep you from enjoying the hunt. Sometimes, its as simple as taking a break from the frenzied calling and multiple set ups to just stop, and watch the sunrise over over a dew covered meadow, and remind myself, that killing a bird..is just part of the process, not the whole experience.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> Hunting with my wife:lol:


That's funny right there!


----------

